# Centos + Python 3.2



## Max Worx (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nach der Anleitung: Python 3.2 anstatt Python 2.7 installiert.

Bis hier hin habe ich die Anleitung befolgt "ldconfig".

Meine Frage ist , wie ich dem Apache und dem System mitteile, dass absofort die Python Version 3.2 genutzt werden soll?


Danke für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Max


----------



## deepthroat (17. Juni 2011)

Max Worx hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe nach der Anleitung: Python 3.2 anstatt Python 2.7 installiert.
> 
> ...


Was meinst du mit "nutzen"? In welchem Zusammenhang? mod_python? Das mußt du neu kompilieren.

Ansonsten kannst du doch einfach die python Version starten welche du möchtest indem du den vollständigen Pfad zu python an der Shell eingibst. Du kannst natürlich auch die PATH Variable anpassen, so dass die neue python Anwendung zuerst gefunden wird.

Was ist denn das Ziel? Warum möchtest du python 3.2 verwenden, hast du ein konkretes Problem warum du diese Version einsetzen möchtest?

Gruß


----------



## Max Worx (17. Juni 2011)

Dachte das Python 3.2 ist besser. 

Ich schau mal obs klappt. Danke.


----------

